# التعمية أو التشفير بواسطة الشعر



## gamehdi (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الــتــأريـــخ بـحســــــاب الجُــــمــــل

ويُعرف بالتاريخ الشعري ، ومعناه أن تؤرَّخ حادثة ما كتابياً في بيت أو شطر بيت من الشعر اعتماداً على القيمة العددية لكل حرف ، وفقاً لقواعد معروفة . 

وقد عَرَف العربُ هذا النوع من التأريخ منذ العصر الجاهلي ، لكنه لم ينتشر على نطاق واسع ويصبح بدعة العصر إلا في العصر العثماني ، وبعد الاستقلال تقلص استعماله واقتصر على الآحاد . 

وقد رُتّبت الحروفُ الهجائية في اللغة العربية وفق عدة أشكال ، نكتفي منها الآن بالترتيب الهجائي والأبجدي ، وكثير من الناس يخلطون بينهما . 

فالترتيب الهجائي هو الترتيب المعروف الذي نراه في المعاجم والفهارس ، ويدرس في المدارس ، ولا يعنينا أمره اليوم ، وإنما يعنينا الترتيب الأبجدي . 

وهذه الأبجدية من ترتيب الساميين وهي : « أبجد هوَّز حطي كلمن سعفص قرشت ثخذ ضظغ » . 

وها هي القيمة العددية لكل حرف منها :

أ = 1 ب = 2 ج = 3 د = 4 ﻫ = 5 و = 6 ز = 7 ح = 8

ط = 9 ي = 10 ك = 20 ل = 30 م = 40 ن = 50 س = 60 

ع = 70 ف = 80 ص = 90 ق = 100 ر = 200 ش = 300 ت = 400 

ث = 500 خ = 600 ذ = 700 ض = 800 ظ = 900 غ = 1000 

وقد استقرَّت قواعد أساسية عامة تعدّ القانون في استخدام التاريخ الشعري وحلّ رموزه ، نوجزها فيما يلي ، متجاهلين الاستثناءات التي لا تكاد تخلو منها قاعدة في العربية . 

1- تحسب الحروف حسب صورتها دون مراعاة للفظها في الغالب حسبما هو موضح أدناه :

- تاء التأنيث منقوطة أم غير منقوطة تحسب هاءً مثل فتاة ، مرآة .. إلخ . 

- الألف المقصورة في مثل قولنا :سلمى وغيرها تحسب ياء لا ألفاً . 

- الحرف المشدّد ، أو الممدود لا ينظر فيه ولا يعتد به ويعامل كحرف واحد . 

- همزة الوصل تحسب ألفا على الرغم من سقوطها لفظاً . 

- الهمزة في جزء وجزاء وما شابهها لا تحسب أصلاً . 

- الواو في أولئك لا تحسب . 

- الواو في الصلوة تحسب واواً . 

- الواو في عَمرو تحسب واواً . 

2- ثم يبدأ عدّ الأحرف بعد كلمة أرَّخ مباشرة حسب القواعد التالية : 

- الألف والواو المتصلتان بفعل « أرِّخو » وما شابهها تحسب مثل قول الشيخ مصطفى البكري الصديقي يوم ولد ابنه محمد كمال الدين : 

ختام مسك قد حواه يفتدى فأرّخـوا محمَّد ختام

وهذا يعادل سنة 1140ﻫ ، أي أن العدد ابتدأ بعد حرف الخاء مباشرة . 

- الضمائر المتَّصلة بالكلمة ، أعني كلمة أرَّخ لا تُحسب ويبدأ العدُّ بعدها مباشرةً ، وذلك في مثل قولهم أرِّخْهُ أن يؤرّخه ، يؤرخهما ، مؤرخين ، أرخنا .. إلخ . 

- يحسب الضمير فقط إذا انفصل عن الكلمة مثل قولهم أرِّخنا به ، وأرِّخ له ، فكلمة به أو له تحسب . 

- يجب أن يكون الكلام المقصود بالحساب في بيت واحد أو شطر بيت ، ولا يجوز أن يكون في أكثر من بيت واحد بحالٍ من الأحوال . 

- يجب أن يكون للكلام المقصود ، أي الجامع للتاريخ ، معنىً له تعلُّقٌ واتصال بما قبله ، لا أن يكون حشواً لا معنى له ، وهنا تتجلى مقدرة الشعراء الحقيقية . 

وقبل أن نورد نماذج من التأريخ الشّعري هذا نقول إن ثمة شواهد كثيرة تجزم بأنَّه لا يمكن حصر جميع القواعد الخاصَّة بهذا الفن ، لأن الأمر متروك للشاعر الذي يجوز له ما لا يجوز لغيره ، ولا سيما عندما يتنافس الشعراء أو ناظمو الشعر الذين لا يكاد منهم نادٍ أو مسجد أو مدرسة أو مؤلف أو خطيب أو تاجر في العصر العثماني . 

نماذج من التاريخ الشعري : 

قال ابن المبلّط في تاريخ جلوس السلطان العثماني سليم الثاني بن سليمان القانوني : 
ودولة ملكٍ قلت فيها مؤرِّخاً سليمٌ تولّى الملكَ بعد سُليمان

974 ﻫ 140 – 446 – 121 – 76 – 191 

وقد وفق الشاعر في ذلك لأن ما ذكره جاء مستوفياً كافَّة الشروط . 

وقال الشهاب العمادي في وفاة الشيخ محمد المحبي : 
مات المحبي شيخي وكان نعم المحب 

فقلت يا صاح أرِّخ بالشام قد مات قطبُ

سنة 1030ﻫ 

وقال القاضي إبراهيم الغزالي في رثاء الشيخ محمد البطنيني المحدث : 
عِلمُ الحديث فنُّه لداك زانَ سردُهُ 

مات فقلتُ أرّخوا مات الحديث بعده 

سنة 1075ﻫ 

وكُتب على حمام « الرّاس » الذي كان في مدخل سوق السُّروجية ، والذي بناه لالا مصطفى باشا سنة 971 : 
نادتْ طرباً وأرَّختْ مُنْشِدةً حمَّامك أصل راحة الأجسامِ 

سنة 971ﻫ 

وقال مصحح كتاب « تاج العروس » مؤرِّخاً طبعه : 
وغدتْ جواهره تؤرِّخ طبعه تاج العروس لحليه باهي الدّرر

404- 367 83- 18- -435 
1307ﻫ

وثمة أمثلة كثيرة لا حصر لها يمكن مراجعتها في مظانّها . ​
ولمن أراد المزيد حول هذا الموضوع فعليه بمراجعة كتاب
" علم التعمية"


(منقول لتعم الفائدة)


----------



## فارس الزيادي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسم مستعار (27 يناير 2008)

الموضوع جميل فعلا 
لكن لا ادري ما علاقته بتعريب الهندسه


----------



## رااااكان (28 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع رائع جدا الف شكر ..


----------

